# Event - Que Sera Sera: Songs My Mother Taught Me



## LiveMG

When was the last time you heard of songs like "小白船", "新不了情" and "Que Sera Sera" ? Perhaps a long, long time ago when you just started schooling. Here's a chance for you to revive your long forgotten childhood days, together with contemporary classical group re: Mix. The musicians, together with their award-winning violinist and music virtuoso Foo Say Ming, have put together a compilation of long-forgotten oldies for its up-coming concert entitled 'Que Sera Sera - Songs My Mother Taught Me'.

In addition to that, re: Mix will also be pairing up with the Singapore Lyric Opera Children's Choir (SLOCC) to help you revive your fondest childhood memories, a heartening afternoon and evening awaits this 27 November. Well, it is about reviving your fondest childhood memories because whatever will be, will be.

So, join re:Mix and the SLOCC for a wonderful trip down memory lane.

For more details, please visit http://www.remix.com.sg

What: Que Sera Sera - Songs My Mother Taught Me
When: 27 November
Where: Esplanade Recital Studio, 3pm & 7:30pm


----------

